# Whats a good RTA in 2021



## Bear_Vapes

Im looking to buy a new rta but theres so much choice cant decide.

Im looking at the kylin mini v2 & destiny as I prefer single coil but also considering the zeus x & arbiter.

I also prefer a restriction but not over tight.

If anyone owns any of these let me know what the cons are & your opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

After years of missing out, the Reload RTA is the best and only RTA you'll ever need. 

Got mine last month and it's impressed me like no other. Spend the extra money and never have to buy another RTA again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

Only problem I have with the Reload is that it's a bottom airflow. After years of chasing the latest and greatest bottom airflow I gave up totally on them, they always end up leaking at some stage if the wicking is just a tad off, and sweating on the mod. There are such great top airflow leakproof tanks with great flavour these days that I cannot see the gain in battling with another bottom airflow, no matter the latest hype.

The Kylin mini V2 is great, got one recently and bought a second one.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Chickenstrip

I had the same mindset that top airflow was superior. I was happy to give up flavour for convenience. 

What I can also say is that the only time my Dvarws have ever leaked was when they got left in a baking hot car for a couple hours. I've never watched a build tutorial either. I just build the way that makes sense to me.

Just my 2c. I don't have any recommendations for you because even though I love my dvarws I absolutely hate rebuilding (not rewicking) them.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## YeOldeOke

Chickenstrip said:


> I was happy to give up flavour for convenience.



I doubt that a bottom airflow gives better flavour than the top airflows today. Seriously. I've owned a boatload of bottom airflows, MTL, DTL you name it.

It's a subjective assessment so prone to psychological impact, just like the great R250 vs R25 coil debate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Single coil - Druga RTA (one of the best to come out in the last year and I have owned most of them including the Kylin Mini V2)
Dual Coil - Violator from QP, Aromamizer V3 Supreme (with the dual deck). Have not tried the Arbiter but heard very good things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

YeOldeOke said:


> I doubt that a bottom airflow gives better flavour than the top airflows today. Seriously. I've owned a boatload of bottom airflows, MTL, DTL you name it.
> 
> It's a subjective assessment so prone to psychological impact, just like the great R250 vs R25 coil debate.


Those who think that haven't tried the intake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Chickenstrip said:


> I had the same mindset that top airflow was superior. I was happy to give up flavour for convenience.
> 
> What I can also say is that the only time my Dvarws have ever leaked was when they got left in a baking hot car for a couple hours. I've never watched a build tutorial either. I just build the way that makes sense to me.
> 
> Just my 2c. I don't have any recommendations for you because even though I love my dvarws I absolutely hate rebuilding (not rewicking) them.



I was impressed with my Kylin M and was about to pull the trigger on a Kylin V2 Mini, until purchased my Destiny RTA, sweating and leaking concerns (although it hasn't leaked once so far) go out the window when you realize what flavour you get out of it. 

I (for some odd reason) cannot get the best out of my DVARW, I know someday I'll try again but I just can't get it right. 

In short; bottom airflow FTW!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

Grand Guru said:


> Those who think that haven't tried the intake!


Yea, got meself an Intake Dual as well, still a toss up for me re flavour between the Kylin and the Intake. Bear in mind I develop these flavours and they get tested extensively on (amongst other things) a variety of dual coil drippers, so I know them intimately.

All that said, for tobaccos I still prefer my OBS Nano's, they give me a slightly drier, but still flavourful, vape which is exactly what I'm looking for in tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanEpic

I have over 50 tanks and I find myself subconsciously favoring my Rebirth by

Mikevapes and Hellvape.. it's a practical tank, easy to build.. big post holes for monsters coils, mesh intakes for even air distribution the glass is incredibly strong, I've dropped it a good couple of times.. and it's affordable

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

ace_d_house_cat said:


> After years of missing out, the Reload RTA is the best and only RTA you'll ever need.
> 
> Got mine last month and it's impressed me like no other. Spend the extra money and never have to buy another RTA again.


I have never used one so not my opinion but the opinion of a lot of vapers who have used both say the Arbiter is better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> I have never used one so not my opinion but the opinion of a lot of vapers who have used both say the Arbiter is better!


The Arbiter It's a 28mm RTA.. not all mods will accommodate it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JordanEpic

Timwis said:


> I have never used one so not my opinion but the opinion of a lot of vapers who have used both say the Arbiter is better!


What's the price on one of those?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Timwis said:


> I have never used one so not my opinion but the opinion of a lot of vapers who have used both say the Arbiter is better!



I really want an Arbiter and Grus combo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

YeOldeOke said:


> Only problem I have with the Reload is that it's a bottom airflow. After years of chasing the latest and greatest bottom airflow I gave up totally on them, they always end up leaking at some stage if the wicking is just a tad off, and sweating on the mod. There are such great top airflow leakproof tanks with great flavour these days that I cannot see the gain in battling with another bottom airflow, no matter the latest hype.
> 
> The Kylin mini V2 is great, got one recently and bought a second one.
> 
> Here's a bargain https://thevapejuicebar.co.za/products/vandy-vape-kylin-mini-2?variant=37912178950319


Although my reload holds a special place for me...I agree fully with @YeOldeOke . When in a rush I dread wicking fussy bottom airflow rtas like the reload. Might not be too fussy on the leaking bit but tad off and flavour is impacted in some way as well. No matter how perfect the reload wick is...natural sweating or condensation does build on the mod. But I still would never sell my reload. Top airflow rtas are just getting better n better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes

I do prefer top airflow, leaking is just annoying especially when you're out the house.
I bought a blotto over a year ago I hate that tank lol, always leaked.

I guess Ill be looking at the arbiter or kylin mini v2 or intake dual.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> The Arbiter It's a 28mm RTA.. not all mods will accommodate it


I was simply sharing the feedback i have received that a lot compare the two in direct competition and tend to favour the Arbiter, not my opinion because i haven't used both and correct the Arbiter immediately tapers out to 28mm but at it's base is 26.5mm!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

JordanEpic said:


> What's the price on one of those?


Wouldn't know in South Africa!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

JordanEpic said:


> What's the price on one of those?



About R600 new...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

JordanEpic said:


> What's the price on one of those?


Inkd Vapour - R580 https://inkdvapor.co.za/product-category/tanks/page/2/
Sir Vape - R585 https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rtas/products/oxva-arbiter-rta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/oxva-arbiter-rta-review.t70640/

@KZOR mentions in the comments he has reviewed it if you prefer video reviews!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/oxva-arbiter-rta-review.t70640/
> 
> @KZOR mentions in the comments he has reviewed it if you prefer video reviews!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## herb1

No love for M25?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moto

Bear_Vapes said:


> Im looking to buy a new rta but theres so much choice cant decide.
> 
> Im looking at the kylin mini v2 & destiny as I prefer single coil but also considering the zeus x & arbiter.
> 
> I also prefer a restriction but not over tight.
> 
> If anyone owns any of these let me know what the cons are & your opinion.


you prefer restriction but not over tight? sounds like the augvape intake mtl will suit you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mofat786

Grand Guru said:


> Those who think that haven't tried the intake!


Lol got sn intake today..yessis mooi ne..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

I'm sitting outside with my cup of coffee and the Kylin. I've just dropped a cheap little 0.6 ohm Wotofo fused clapton in there yesterday to compare it to the OBS Nano with the same coil. So it's no great shakes as far as coils go.

I developed the flavour I'm vaping, tested it on drippers and the lot. Point is I intimately know the flavour. If anyone can get better flavour out of it with any tank or dripper than I'm getting with the Kylin I'd love to see it. Nobody, with any RTA/RDA can get something out of it I didn't put into it. It is all there on the Kylin.

If you really want to compare tanks, make up some single flavours at 1%. A light fruit like a Kiwi or strawberry, a cream, a biscuit and try them individually. Only then can you start comparing tanks with any sort of confidence. A complex juice, especially one made by someone else, will play all kinds of tricks on your mind. Goes for tanks and coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

YeOldeOke said:


> I'm sitting outside with my cup of coffee and the Kylin. I've just dropped a cheap little 0.6 ohm Wotofo fused clapton in there yesterday to compare it to the OBS Nano with the same coil. So it's no great shakes as far as coils go.
> 
> I developed the flavour I'm vaping, tested it on drippers and the lot. Point is I intimately know the flavour. If anyone can get better flavour out of it with any tank or dripper than I'm getting with the Kylin I'd love to see it. Nobody, with any RTA/RDA can get something out of it I didn't put into it. It is all there on the Kylin.
> 
> If you really want to compare tanks, make up some single flavours at 1%. A light fruit like a Kiwi or strawberry, a cream, a biscuit and try them individually. Only then can you start comparing tanks with any sort of confidence. A complex juice, especially one made by someone else, will play all kinds of tricks on your mind. Goes for tanks and coils.


If you compare it to the Gear RTA? Just asking as ive used my Gear exclusively since it came out. Never had a RTA come close to flavour. All my other RTAs are not used at all. This includes the Intake which was disappointing for me. I ended up piffing it to a friend.
But my Gear is on its last glass and i want to start looking at a new RTA. But i dont have money to waste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reddy_D

I've tried alot of different RTA's and for me, the kylin mini v2 and kree 24 sit at the top. 

Kree is annoying to use but the flavour makes it worth while. 

The kylin on the the other hand is all round brilliant. Easy to build, easy to wick, great flavour and top airflow. 

My favorite tank to date. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

SmokeyJoe said:


> If you compare it to the Gear RTA? Just asking as ive used my Gear exclusively since it came out. Never had a RTA come close to flavour. All my other RTAs are not used at all. This includes the Intake which was disappointing for me. I ended up piffing it to a friend.
> But my Gear is on its last glass and i want to start looking at a new RTA. But i dont have money to waste


@SmokeyJoe I haven't tried the Gear, so will not comment on it.

Point I'm trying to make is that all these latest and greatest RTA's, coils, cotton etc, is mostly hype and wishful thinking IMHO.

I bloody absolutely despise Nam Pla (fish sauce), others absolutely love it. What's the difference between me and them? My mindset, mostly. If I really set my mind to it I can also love Nam Pla 

I've been vaping for 12-odd years, and there has always been 'this tank is the greatest flavour beast', 'this coil' ditto, 'this cotton' ditto, 'this wire' ditto. Every 3 months at least. I can understand the economics of hype, if a 'greatest' tank came out, 80% of sales will be in the first 3 months then taper off. So the manufacturer kills the 'greatest' tank and brings out the next 'super greatest' tank. Coil. Cotton. Name it. Keeps the sales & the economy chugging along.

By now, judging by 12-odd years of at least 4 new super-duper tanks, cotton, coils every year we should all be in flavour heaven, Nirvana, Valhalla. We should all be vaping pure VG and get loads of flavour from these magik machines.

It's hype, and the treadmill keeps turning.

Stick with the Gear if you believe it's better, If I now tell you to go buy X your mind may just tell you that you wasted your money.

Sometimes people confuse saturation with flavour. It's like take a sip of fanta, or gulp the bottle down. Same flavour. Need more saturation, I just dump a bigger coil in, less cotton, more power, more airflow, bigger drip tip. If the tank can handle a range, it can give you everything you require if you set it up for that.

Some tanks will now give you from MTL to extreme DTL, just set it up correctly. The leaking and weeping? I can live without that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

Reddy_D said:


> I've tried alot of different RTA's and for me, the kylin mini v2 and kree 24 sit at the top.
> 
> Kree is annoying to use but the flavour makes it worth while.
> 
> The kylin on the the other hand is all round brilliant. Easy to build, easy to wick, great flavour and top airflow.
> 
> My favorite tank to date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


That's what stands out to me about it, the range it can handle comfortably and it's ease of wicking. Slap a 510 drip tip on it, it has an adapter, small coil, turn the air down and you have yourself a brilliant MTL tank. Or go the opposite way, your mood, your choice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reddy_D

YeOldeOke said:


> That's what stands out to me about it, the range it can handle comfortably and it's ease of wicking. Slap a 510 drip tip on it, it has an adapter, small coil, turn the air down and you have yourself a brilliant tank.


100% correct. Personally, I think it's one the best all round tanks. Good looking as well lol. 

Saying that though, I'm yet to get my hands on a violator. Seen good reviews on the tank.



Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

Reddy_D said:


> Saying that though, I'm yet to get my hands on a violator. Seen good reviews on the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk




Did you know that if you boil your own Dischem cotton balls it's better than Cotton Bacon?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reddy_D

YeOldeOke said:


>


Should have read that before I posted

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

SmokeyJoe said:


> If you compare it to the Gear RTA? Just asking as ive used my Gear exclusively since it came out. Never had a RTA come close to flavour. All my other RTAs are not used at all. This includes the Intake which was disappointing for me. I ended up piffing it to a friend.
> But my Gear is on its last glass and i want to start looking at a new RTA. But i dont have money to waste


@SmokeyJoe I'd be interested in what coils you were running in the Intake with what juice.

Some juices don't work with saturation vaping, for instance I currently have my Intake on 0.1 ohm coils and the juice I put in there is terrible. The same juice in my OBS Nano on 0.6 ohms is yum!

Generally I'd say the simpler juices (5/6 ingredients) work better at high power, the complex (10/15 ingredients) juices not. This is because a complex juice is a fine balance of many flavours, with some ingredients maybe up to 3% and some down at 0.25%. Stick it in a saturation vape machine and the higher percentage ingredients will overwhelm your senses, and the perceived profile is wrecked.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## dombank

Reload 26 is the best tank I have ever owned of over 50 tanks including violator fatality jugg gata rebirth kylin v2 kree destiny ETC

Man just slam some nano 2.5 against the airflow slots and you are guaranteed a saturated smooth vape every time. No vapors tongue around these parts

Note if we got our budget hands out - the blotto is a f***ing amazing tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

SmokeyJoe said:


> If you compare it to the Gear RTA? Just asking as ive used my Gear exclusively since it came out. Never had a RTA come close to flavour. All my other RTAs are not used at all. This includes the Intake which was disappointing for me. I ended up piffing it to a friend.
> But my Gear is on its last glass and i want to start looking at a new RTA. But i dont have money to waste


@SmokeyJoe 
Gonna get rid of my Intake as well, too restricted airflow for the tank it tries to be.
Another up for the Kylin, may get myself another one in the Intake's place. Just a great all round tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

dombank said:


> Reload 26 is the best tank I have ever owned of over 50 tanks including violator fatality jugg gata rebirth kylin v2 kree destiny ETC
> 
> Man just slam some nano 2.5 against the airflow slots and you are guaranteed a saturated smooth vape every time. No vapors tongue around these parts
> 
> Note if we got our budget hands out - the blotto is a f***ing amazing tank


Just goes to show how personal preference/vape style plays into it.
I owned the Reload 26 and still have my Blotto... I would pick the Blotto over the Reload every single time.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CJB85

YeOldeOke said:


> @SmokeyJoe
> Gonna get rid of my Intake as well, too restricted airflow for the tank it tries to be.
> Another up for the Kylin, may get myself another one in the Intake's place. Just a great all round tank!


Have a look at the Kylin Mini V2, bought my wife two of them and she absolutely loves them (even more than her Serpent Elevates). The airflow is SMOOOOTH, tons of flavour. The only drawback is you have to run really wide coils in it as the post holes are super far apart.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I love my Reload... But I just bought an Arbiter... So I guess we'll see...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

CJB85 said:


> Have a look at the Kylin Mini V2, bought my wife two of them and she absolutely loves them (even more than her Serpent Elevates). The airflow is SMOOOOTH, tons of flavour. The only drawback is you have to run really wide coils in it as the post holes are super far apart.


@CJB85 I've put a small 0.6 ohm 6 wrap 3.0 ID fused clapton in one of mine, put it in to compare with the OBS Nano with the same coil. Works absolutely great with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

YeOldeOke said:


> @CJB85 I've put a small 0.6 ohm 6 wrap 3.0 ID fused clapton in one of mine, put it in to compare with the OBS Nano with the same coil. Works absolutely great with it.


 I know which coils you referring to bud. Did you have to space the coil a bit to make it fit seeing the posts are far apart?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

Ruwaid said:


> I know which coils you referring to bud. Did you have to space the coil a bit to make it fit seeing the posts are far apart?


@Ruwaid No I didn't. 28*2+38 Ni80

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

@Ruwaid The legs are spread a bit, not much, but the coil is not spread and covers the 3 air holes nicely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500

So my 2c on a DL tank.....I'm an MTL man through and through but I have been buying a fair amount of RDL and DL tanks, in search of something I enjoy in the DL realm, and I have to say that the Arbiter takes the cake for me. The flavour I get is insane. It is a big chucky dual coil tank and it's not really the restricted airflow type, although it is a top airflow. I have to also say that if you are looking for something that is a more restricted airflow that you'll use at a lower wattage, the Druga is a simple, no nonsense flavour banger.

These two have to be the best DL type tanks I have used to date.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

A


YeOldeOke said:


> @CJB85 I've put a small 0.6 ohm 6 wrap 3.0 ID fused clapton in one of mine, put it in to compare with the OBS Nano with the same coil. Works absolutely great with it.


Are you referring to the Kylin 2, or the new Mini V2? I cant fit a standard 3mm alien in the mini V2, coil legs dont reach the post holes without mangling the coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Bear_Vapes said:


> Im looking to buy a new rta but theres so much choice cant decide.
> 
> Im looking at the kylin mini v2 & destiny as I prefer single coil but also considering the zeus x & arbiter.
> 
> I also prefer a restriction but not over tight.
> 
> If anyone owns any of these let me know what the cons are & your opinion.



In 2021 the best RTA is one that was released in 2017. Reload RTA 24/OG.

They are releasing a new RTA but I think that it may be single coil.


----------



## YeOldeOke

CJB85 said:


> A
> 
> Are you referring to the Kylin 2, or the new Mini V2? I cant fit a standard 3mm alien in the mini V2, coil legs dont reach the post holes without mangling the coil.


Mini V2. Maybe your coil is smaller, or something.

It's not an Alien, it's a fused clapton.

https://www.smokeyjoes.biz/product/wotofo-dual-core-fused-clapton-prebuilt-coils-0-62ohm-10pcs/


----------



## YogiSing0603

Kylin mini v2 or new juggerknot mini mr, which would you say is better? Is the juggerknot really worth almost twice the price?


----------



## CMMACKEM

YogiSing0603 said:


> Kylin mini v2 or new juggerknot mini mr, which would you say is better? Is the juggerknot really worth almost twice the price?



Why not go for the Reload S RTA? They have a very good reputation.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BUSDRIVER

CMMACKEM said:


> Why not go for the Reload S RTA? They have a very good reputation.


Just got a dwarv dl clone and battling to find the best coil height, wicking I've got down using the shredder method. My taifun gt4 clone is the best single coil rta i own and beats out my blotto, intake dual, reload 24 og and serpent elevate. I run the gt4, the dwarv and my Siegfried for mesh


----------



## BUSDRIVER

moto said:


> you prefer restriction but not over tight? sounds like the augvape intake mtl will suit you.


Try a taifun gt4 clone it's my top coil tank, I got the gt4s, easy to wick, juice flow control and rdl airflow bottom airflow flavour is amazing


----------



## Timwis

BUSDRIVER said:


> Try a taifun gt4 clone it's my top coil tank, I got the gt4s, easy to wick, juice flow control and rdl airflow bottom airflow flavour is amazing


Is that the Shenray clone?


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Timwis said:


> Is that the Shenray clone?


Mojia, sato vape sorted me out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L

The OG Reload still does it for me. 4 years and still going strong! Have honestly not found something that can replace it. I have tried many many various RTA's over the years but still find myself going back to the Reload lol

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## LeislB

I have a number of tanks but gravitate to my Zeus X most of all. I love the way my ADV tastes in there with a set of 2.5mm ID lazy panda Nano aliens. Yes, my other tanks are great and I use them from time to time but ease of wicking, perfect flavour and zero leaking is a win for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ShaneDylan96

JordanEpic said:


> I have over 50 tanks and I find myself subconsciously favoring my Rebirth by
> View attachment 222276
> Mikevapes and Hellvape.. it's a practical tank, easy to build.. big post holes for monsters coils, mesh intakes for even air distribution the glass is incredibly strong, I've dropped it a good couple of times.. and it's affordable


I have one and I can't get good flavor from it or any bubbles at all. I've tried many different coils and wicks to no avail. It just can't come close to my Arbiter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

ShaneDylan96 said:


> I have one and I can't get good flavor from it or any bubbles at all. I've tried many different coils and wicks to no avail. It just can't come close to my Arbiter.


And how good is that arbiter, lots of hype around this rta?


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

BUSDRIVER said:


> And how good is that arbiter, lots of hype around this rta?



Worth the read over here, mostly good ratings on this RTA

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/oxva-arbiter-rta-review.t70640/#post-896072

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## TonySC

BUSDRIVER said:


> Mojia, sato vape sorted me out


 I ll take that thank you now thanks.
Very well timed enquiry at Satovape!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96

BUSDRIVER said:


> And how good is that arbiter, lots of hype around this rta?



It's a top notch RTA if you like a lot of airflow. I've tried the Blotto Mini, The Blotto, the Rebirth and the Zeus X and the flavor on the Arbiter beats them all IMO. Building on it is also very easy compared to the other RTA's I mentioned. I'm using mostly fruits lately in the Arbiter and after every puff I'm like "Holy shit that's good!". It works with desserts too. Before rewicking on Friday I had some Baked and Beautiful Apple Custard Shake in there (Currently one of my favorite desserts) and all the notes were there and now I'm currently vaping on some Ying-Tao which sends my tastebuds into a whole different dimension.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G Style

I agree the arbiter is very nice with any flavor, but the qp m25 is still a great rta. I had 3 already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kadaboy

Hi guys just want to know what are your thoughts on the troll x in terms of flavour. I have a kylin mini v2 and a arbiter rta great flavour off both of them. Just want to justify getting a new RTA so the troll x is what I'm looking at would it be a good buy for flavour? Or just stick to what I have


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Kadaboy said:


> Hi guys just want to know what are your thoughts on the troll x in terms of flavour. I have a kylin mini v2 and a arbiter rta great flavour off both of them. Just want to justify getting a new RTA so the troll x is what I'm looking at would it be a good buy for flavour? Or just stick to what I have



Sell everything/save the money, take a trip back to 1939 and buy a Reload 24, the best DL RTA ever (IMO).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Depends on how you want to vape,
Ether rta, Reload 24, Troll X or Arbiter Solo
(IMO)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

The Arbiter is getting a lot of hype and I am so tempted, but both my Intake single coil and my Dvarw clones are doing such a good job I don't see how any thing else is going to improve for my ADV. Sure there are other tanks for other jobs but I don't chase the holy grail. I have my all day vape juices sorted and I DIY for a bit of flavour chasing with the mechs, Trickster, Tauren solo, Loop 1,5. I also still have tanks that do the job so well for flavour chasing, the Blitzen, Blotto,Vapefly mesh and Aromamiser.

As pointed out by @YeOldeOke whatever you have can be changed by your choice of coils, wire, cotton and setup. The hype is great, innovation is great but a lot of it is old hat now and the tanks and manufacturing is becoming very saturated.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kadaboy

Thanks for the feedback guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Stranger said:


> The Arbiter is getting a lot of hype and I am so tempted, but both my Intake single coil and my Dvarw clones are doing such a good job I don't see how any thing else is going to improve for my ADV. Sure there are other tanks for other jobs but I don't chase the holy grail. I have my all day vape juices sorted and I DIY for a bit of flavour chasing with the mechs, Trickster, Tauren solo, Loop 1,5. I also still have tanks that do the job so well for flavour chasing, the Blitzen, Blotto,Vapefly mesh and Aromamiser.
> 
> As pointed out by @YeOldeOke whatever you have can be changed by your choice of coils, wire, cotton and setup. The hype is great, innovation is great but a lot of it is old hat now and the tanks and manufacturing is becoming very saturated.



I bought into the Arbiter hype but didn't get much joy - I still preferred my Reload. 

Tank wise, I would love a Reload 26 (for my Centaurus DNA250) and I think I'll be done for quite some time. That along with my Reload 24 and Destiny RTA (oh and a squonking setup) is actually everything is need. 

I actually with a happy heart put quite a bit of kit for up for sale soon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneDylan96

Kadaboy said:


> Hi guys just want to know what are your thoughts on the troll x in terms of flavour. I have a kylin mini v2 and a arbiter rta great flavour off both of them. Just want to justify getting a new RTA so the troll x is what I'm looking at would it be a good buy for flavour? Or just stick to what I have



It's a great little RTA... It has amazing flavor and it's one of the first tanks I can truely say is contending with my Arbiter... Beware of first batch Troll X's though... Leaky little bastards... Waiting on Wotofo to send my replacement.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YzeOne

G Style said:


> I agree the arbiter is very nice with any flavor, but the qp m25 is still a great rta. I had 3 already.



I have to agree. My Destiny, QP Fatality & Drop Dead just lay on my desk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Stranger said:


> The Arbiter is getting a lot of hype and I am so tempted, but both my Intake single coil and my Dvarw clones are doing such a good job I don't see how any thing else is going to improve for my ADV. Sure there are other tanks for other jobs but I don't chase the holy grail. I have my all day vape juices sorted and I DIY for a bit of flavour chasing with the mechs, Trickster, Tauren solo, Loop 1,5. I also still have tanks that do the job so well for flavour chasing, the Blitzen, Blotto,Vapefly mesh and Aromamiser.
> 
> As pointed out by @YeOldeOke whatever you have can be changed by your choice of coils, wire, cotton and setup. The hype is great, innovation is great but a lot of it is old hat now and the tanks and manufacturing is becoming very saturated.


My arbiter solo hits better than my gt4s and my dwarv dl fl, i love it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

ShaneDylan96 said:


> It's a top notch RTA if you like a lot of airflow. I've tried the Blotto Mini, The Blotto, the Rebirth and the Zeus X and the flavor on the Arbiter beats them all IMO. Building on it is also very easy compared to the other RTA's I mentioned. I'm using mostly fruits lately in the Arbiter and after every puff I'm like "Holy shit that's good!". It works with desserts too. Before rewicking on Friday I had some Baked and Beautiful Apple Custard Shake in there (Currently one of my favorite desserts) and all the notes were there and now I'm currently vaping on some Ying-Tao which sends my tastebuds into a whole different dimension.


I will agree with you here, on the arbiter solo, im puffing away and every pull is a holy shit thats good flavour moment

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

